# Poor quality in motorhomes?



## wendywo (Feb 8, 2014)

Hello everyone 
I went down to Carmarthen yesterday and had a look around some Motorhomes to get an idea of size layouts etc.
I was very disappointed in the quality of the door handles and catches doors blinds  they seemed like they would break very easily.
I looked at models well out of my price range but they were not much better. :sad:I was a bit disappointed the caravans I remember from my youth seemed a lot better made or is it just me????


----------



## sak (Feb 8, 2014)

I found the same poor build quality when I was looking at new Auto Trail motorhomes in Birtley, the fittings were cheap and nasty and the curtain track around the cab area was just fixed to the headlining, I would expect a lot better for the £40k+ prices, probably why the old Hymers keep their prices so well. It made me more convinced I could do a better job myself so along came Archie our T5 with his Cannons Forge bed and Eberspacher heater. 2 years and 15.000 miles later we still love him to bits, well like him a lot really.


----------



## Airecraft (Feb 8, 2014)

Not just you. Our '99 Autosleeper had much better fittings than both our current Autocruise and modern Autosleepers. I suppose it's a (not very successful) attempt to keep prices down.


----------



## kenspain (Feb 8, 2014)

wendywo said:


> Hello everyone
> I went down to Carmarthen yesterday and had a look around some Motorhomes to get an idea of size layouts etc.
> I was very disappointed in the quality of the door handles and catches doors blinds  they seemed like they would break very easily.
> I looked at models well out of my price range but they were not much better. :sad:I was a bit disappointed the caravans I remember from my youth seemed a lot better made or is it just me????



No its not just you i have been with a Spanish friend here for two weeks looking at motorhomes for him the crap we have seen and he has a fair bit of money not looking at cheapes   :wave:


----------



## Wooie1958 (Feb 8, 2014)

The majority of Motorhomes are not worth anywhere near what they charge for them, especially new ones.

I did the Autotrail Factory Tour and that convinced me to never buy one of theirs.

The finish on the £70,000+ Cheiftain i watched being built was atrocious.

I know a lot of people are going to rip into me for that statement but i know what i saw !


----------



## wendywo (Feb 8, 2014)

Airecraft said:


> Not just you. Our '99 Autosleeper had much better fittings than both our current Autocruise and modern Autosleepers. I suppose it's a (not very successful) attempt to keep prices down.



Well I am glad its not just me...I may re-think and look at older low mileage  models..  am not up to building one my self but I understand why people do.
I suppose the older ones will be more expensive to run???

I am a bit lost now:sad:


----------



## wendywo (Feb 8, 2014)

kenspain said:


> No its not just you i have been with a Spanish friend here for two weeks looking at motorhomes for him the crap we have seen and he has a fair bit of money not looking at cheapes   :wave:



Hi Ken I am looking at things around the £30,000 mark and to be honest I really didn't want any of them
I looked at the new models while I was there at around £60,000 and I was not at all impressed.... Not sure where to go from here :sad:


----------



## kenspain (Feb 8, 2014)

My friend wants to go to Germany  to have a look but i told him to do some home work on the internet first big place where do you start to look if anyone can recommend a dealer please let me know thanks


----------



## wendywo (Feb 8, 2014)

sak said:


> I found the same poor build quality when I was looking at new Auto Trail motorhomes in Birtley, the fittings were cheap and nasty and the curtain track around the cab area was just fixed to the headlining, I would expect a lot better for the £40k+ prices, probably why the old Hymers keep their prices so well. It made me more convinced I could do a better job myself so along came Archie our T5 with his Cannons Forge bed and Eberspacher heater. 2 years and 15.000 miles later we still love him to bits, well like him a lot really.


Yes I think I will start looking at some older models or self builds .:help:


----------



## FULL TIMER (Feb 8, 2014)

What you have to remember no matter what make you look at they nearly all use the same mass manufactured light weight furniture board and components, very few are designed for long term or even frequent use. I'm pretty sure the caravans and motor caravans of the past were far better built and definitely a lot easier to repair. Caravans and Motorhomes need to be built to certain weights and costs otherwise they become un saleable to the mass buying public, people seem to want more space and more equipment therefore something has to give, there is a fine line between building lightweight and building crap unfortunately it would seem most build the latter to keep their costs down and profit margins up. Our experiences with a new caravan in our first 4 or 5 years fulltiming is what pushed me into building our own.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 8, 2014)

Wooie1958 said:


> The majority of Motorhomes are not worth anywhere near what they charge for them, especially new ones.
> 
> I did the Autotrail Factory Tour and that convinced me to never buy one of theirs.
> 
> ...



i agree with you ,i went to belfast show looked around ,absolute crap ,week door catches which would open on first bump on rough roads,handles that stick out to catch clothing as you walk past etc,but it looks pritty to those who know no better,:idea-007:


----------



## Obanboy666 (Feb 8, 2014)

Would have to agree with you. I bought a new swift sundance Nov 2013. Made a great saving due to when i bought it but to date have had - 
 Damp below both side windows.
Had to adjust numerous door catches, doors flying open when on the move. This involved re positioning catches, hinges etc.
Outside gas enclosure door lock jammed. Had to strip the locks apart and lubricate.
Diesel leak, Fiat Ducato.

Apart from the damp and diesel leak i repaired the other problems myself. Easier than taking motorhome to dealer.

The QC control at all motorhome manufacturers must be non existant.

I personally believe that to recoup the expense of fitting the latest appliances, combi boilers and digital control systems they have down graded various other fixtures and fittings ie. woodwork, handles etc etc.


----------



## Makzine (Feb 8, 2014)

kenspain said:


> My friend wants to go to Germany  to have a look but i told him to do some home work on the internet first big place where do you start to look if anyone can recommend a dealer please let me know thanks



When we were in Germany we needed a new water pump for the habitation area and found this place very helpful, they have a huge area of new MH's under cover and second-hand ones out back.    EXPOCAMP - Freizeit und Caravaning Center Wertheim GmbH


----------



## wendywo (Feb 8, 2014)

:juggle: So it would seem its not just me....where to go from here ???   Buy a smaller van conversion buy an older one but pay more to run it 
do half b+b and half motor homing......     Just buy a home in Spain and a small camper?????


----------



## Tezza33 (Feb 8, 2014)

Obanboy666 said:


> Would have to agree with you. I bought a new swift sundance Nov 2013. Made a great saving due to when i bought it but to date have had -
> Damp below both side windows.
> Had to adjust numerous door catches, doors flying open when on the move. This involved re positioning catches, hinges etc.
> Outside gas enclosure door lock jammed. Had to strip the locks apart and lubricate.
> ...


That isn't just something new, we bought a new Autosleeper in 2001 and we had all the problems you had and more, we collected it and the outside hatch door would not lock, the salesman who was handing it over said "don't worry, it is alarmed", that seems to be the attitude when you are buying anything these days, over the next three months it was starting to fall to bits, no chrome left on the door handles, bathroom side panel split all the way down, gas struts for holding the bed up would only hold it if you took the mattress off, Diesel leak caused by long screws through the floor going straight into the top of the fuel tank, electrical fault which blew up the leisure battery, lots more as well, we took it back and got a full refund  from Brownhills who admitted it should never have left the Factory.
We then bought a 2002 Hymer which has been almost faultless, fridge repair under warranty, small crack on bathroom floor (common fault) but everything still works as it should after 12 years


----------



## molly 2 (Feb 8, 2014)

Yes I agree the build quality of new motor homes and caravans is poor. Looked at a new cheap range caravan, the wardrobe door trim was on the floor, falling apart in the showroom, many components are the same for motorhomes. And caravans. My biggest concern with new motorhomes is the issue of leaks, having to pay for habitation checks to find window and seam leaks that should never happen, if Romahome can build a 17 ft motorhome. With a one peice monocock seam free body why can't others. Thay can build boat hulls in one piece many times larger than. A motorhome. So with some development. It could be done and would eliminate joint leeks for good.baz


----------



## Robmac (Feb 8, 2014)

molly 2 said:


> Yes I agree the build quality of new motor homes and caravans is poor. Looked at a new cheap range caravan, the wardrobe door trim was on the floor, falling apart in the showroom, many components are the same for motorhomes. And caravans. My biggest concern with new motorhomes is the issue of leaks, having to pay for habitation checks to find window and seam leaks that should never happen, if Romahome can build a 17 ft motorhome. With a one peice monocock seam free body why can't others. Thay can build boat hulls in one piece many times larger than. A motorhome. So with some development. It could be done and would eliminate joint leeks for good.baz



Good point. I think Romahomes were originally made by Island Plastics on the Isle of Wight. They are (or were) a boatbuilding company, I once owned a Motorsailer built by them which thankfully didn't leak!


----------



## campervanannie (Feb 8, 2014)

*poor quality*

Its not just vans & caravans it does seem to be most things these days we bought a drive away awning and it split where the guy ropes attach the first time we used it.
Even the plastic boxes and tubs we keep in the van for bits and bobs the modern ones if knock them against something they crack  don,t remember that happening 7/8 year ago  
P.S awning returned full refund in case you were wondering.

Happy van hunting


----------



## Andys (Feb 8, 2014)

Our first was a CI, taught me a lot, it rattled so much you needed to shout to each other when driving, fixings we poor, it leaked on the roof where the beading was screwed, the screws used were mild steel and were rusting away. Since then had two Hymers in my opinion you can't get a better build 
Andy


----------



## Siimplyloco (Feb 8, 2014)

We looked at lots of second hand motorhomes at around the £30,000 mark and finally chose our 2005 Hymer Starline 640 on the grounds of build quality, Mercedes chassis and the bar layout. 
Built like a tank but runs like a watch!
We love it.
John


----------



## suej (Feb 8, 2014)

Look at continental makes perhaps. I have a 10yr old Frankia and I love it. The fixtures and fittings are good quality and its well insulated unlike the Autotrail we used to have.

Sue


----------



## wendywo (Feb 8, 2014)

campervanannie said:


> Its not just vans & caravans it does seem to be most things these days we bought a drive away awning and it split where the guy ropes attach the first time we used it.
> Even the plastic boxes and tubs we keep in the van for bits and bobs the modern ones if knock them against something they crack  don,t remember that happening 7/8 year ago
> P.S awning returned full refund in case you were wondering.
> 
> Happy van hunting


 Yes you are quite right most things have gone down in quality 
I am put off buying anything new at the moment. I am going to look at some older motorhomes and what to be aware of any tips would be most welcome


----------



## wendywo (Feb 8, 2014)

suej said:


> Look at continental makes perhaps. I have a 10yr old Frankia and I love it. The fixtures and fittings are good quality and its well insulated unlike the Autotrail we used to have.
> 
> Sue


Thanks Sue will take a look:wave:


----------



## GinaRon (Feb 8, 2014)

Our first was a ford Freda campervan 26 years old but took us all over the place, when deciding to upgrade we looked at all sorts - we settled for a Pilote 14 years old and the build is brilliant, it still looks like new and everything now works - few problems but the company we bought it off sorted it out for us.  I like the fact the bed is hidden during the day (it is above the drivers seat and on a hydraulic system) but is plenty big enough.  I love our van (called batmobile)  :wave:


----------



## QFour (Feb 8, 2014)

Don't be surprised if you find the German / French vans don't have an oven or only have a two ring hob. SWMBO is always cooking when we are out and about. We went to Lowdhams last week and even the EXPENSIVE MH's don't have a proper oven. How are you supposed to cook a chicken and roast taties we asked the salesman. With difficulty was the reply. He then explained that they don't use ovens over the other side and cook on a BBQ outside. Suppose that's ok if its reasonable weather and you are not in a layby.

As regards quality. I think I have just about fixed all the problems now

..


----------



## wendywo (Feb 8, 2014)

User1 said:


> Don't be surprised if you find the German / French vans don't have an oven or only have a two ring hob. SWMBO is always cooking when we are out and about. We went to Lowdhams last week and even the EXPENSIVE MH's don't have a proper oven. How are you supposed to cook a chicken and roast taties we asked the salesman. With difficulty was the reply. He then explained that they don't use ovens over the other side and cook on a BBQ outside. Suppose that's ok if its reasonable weather and you are not in a layby.
> 
> As regards quality. I think I have just about fixed all the problems now
> 
> ..


Re the cooking I thought the same no real cooking facilities in the continental vans ... but the started to think outside the box and have found a thermal cook pot that only needs the initial heat up on the gas ring and then you put it into a thermal outer pot put the lid on and leave it no more heat required brilliant:cool1:


----------



## wendywo (Feb 8, 2014)

GinaRon said:


> Our first was a ford Freda campervan 26 years old but took us all over the place, when deciding to upgrade we looked at all sorts - we settled for a Pilote 14 years old and the build is brilliant, it still looks like new and everything now works - few problems but the company we bought it off sorted it out for us.  I like the fact the bed is hidden during the day (it is above the drivers seat and on a hydraulic system) but is plenty big enough.  I love our van (called batmobile)  :wave:


That all sounds good to me   are they very expensive to run??


----------



## Ironjaws (Feb 8, 2014)

Interesting comments and rather sad.

We were told by a repairer here (Brittany) to buy a campervan built as far north as possible and that the German ones are best. Our first camper was Italian and the build quality of the accommodation part was dreadfull, the Ducato base was OK but the underside of the unit was rotting nicely. We now have a Burstner, build quality is far far superior but have to admit on original cost much more expensive.

Tis a problem with continental vans the no oven thing but our experience of mainly French users is that they barbeque or eat out. We get by without the roast!


----------



## K9d (Feb 8, 2014)

Reading through this has made me even happier with my 25 year old Hymer, the build quality is fantastic and thanks to cheap Chinese electronics for less than £200 I've fitted front and rear parking sensors, rear reversing camera and cruise control.
No doubt its slow compared to newer vans, but its a motorhome not a sports car and probably a bit thirstier but I will have to do a lot of miles to use up the money I saved over a newer van.


----------



## wendywo (Feb 8, 2014)

Ironjaws said:


> Interesting comments and rather sad.
> 
> We were told by a repairer here (Brittany) to buy a campervan built as far north as possible and that the German ones are best. Our first camper was Italian and the build quality of the accommodation part was dreadfull, the Ducato base was OK but the underside of the unit was rotting nicely. We now have a Burstner, build quality is far far superior but have to admit on original cost much more expensive.
> 
> ...


yes I have got my head around the cooking thing there are lots of things you can do to get around the problem the slow cooking that only needs initial heating up then no heat is my favourite
I will be looking at the Hymer's again now thank you :cool1:


----------



## campervanannie (Feb 8, 2014)

*cheapskate*

I feel like a right cheapskate most we have ever paid (second hand of course) is 10k that was for our Ford LWB our Bedford rascal was 12 hundred quid and our current van a VW T4 eBay £3800 some of your vans cost more than my house! as we say in Yorkshire its not that we can,t afford it its that we can't thoil it 
I'm from Yorkshire dads side of family north east and Scottish mums side Jewish so you see my genes would not let me anyway
 :rolleyes2: :lol-049:


----------



## wendywo (Feb 8, 2014)

K9d said:


> Reading through this has made me even happier with my 25 year old Hymer, the build quality is fantastic and thanks to cheap Chinese electronics for less than £200 I've fitted front and rear parking sensors, rear reversing camera and cruise control.
> No doubt its slow compared to newer vans, but its a motorhome not a sports car and probably a bit thirstier but I will have to do a lot of miles to use up the money I saved over a newer van.


:cool1: 25 years old wow I would like to see what the new  models look like in 25 years time  I am being converted to an older German model just need to find one :fun:


----------



## wendywo (Feb 8, 2014)

campervanannie said:


> I feel like a right cheapskate most we have ever paid (second hand of course) is 10k that was for our Ford LWB our Bedford rascal was 12 hundred quid and our current van a VW T4 eBay £3800 some of your vans cost more than my house! as we say in Yorkshire its not that we can,t afford it its that we can't thoil it
> I'm from Yorkshire dads side of family north east and Scottish mums side Jewish so you see my genes would not let me anyway
> :rolleyes2: :lol-049:


:camper: Well my mums a Yorkshire lass and we travelled for many years in a old Bedford  so I am with you on this one 
I just couldn't believe what I found yesterday
I am the start of my search and had not stepped inside a motorhome for years....not impressed at all.... thanks for the reply:wave:


----------



## hextal (Feb 8, 2014)

Self build is the way to go, get exactly what you want and use proper materials.  I've got lovely solid oak worktops, a full size sink and more than the usual 1 square foot of worktop.

I went to look around a motorhome show last year - now obviously the vans there had probably been well-displayed so were likely to be a little 'used' looking, but the build quality was certainly an eye opener.

The trade off is that whilst far cheaper to make, you also get far less back if you sell - so swings and roundabouts I guess.  Oh - and building in this weather is a complete nightmare


----------



## wendywo (Feb 8, 2014)

hextal said:


> Self build is the way to go, get exactly what you want and use proper materials.  I've got lovely solid oak worktops, a full size sink and more than the usual 1 square foot of worktop.
> 
> I went to look around a motorhome show last year - now obviously the vans there had probably been well-displayed so were likely to be a little 'used' looking, but the build quality was certainly an eye opener.
> 
> The trade off is that whilst far cheaper to make, you also get far less back if you sell - so swings and roundabouts I guess.  Oh - and building in this weather is a complete nightmare


:goodluck:
 with the build  I only wish I had the know how to do a self build then yes you get what you want.... the weather has got improve soon surely


----------



## hextal (Feb 8, 2014)

wendywo said:


> :goodluck:
> with the build  I only wish I had the know how to do a self build then yes you get what you want.... the weather has got improve soon surely



You just learn as you go.  The plus side of converting the van outdoors in all weather (and taking a long time) is that leaks generally make themselves known before it's too late.

Well that's my excuse for dragging my heels anyway.


----------



## Seahorse (Feb 8, 2014)

wendywo said:


> :cool1: 25 years old wow I would like to see what the new  models look like in 25 years time  I am being converted to an older German model just need to find one :fun:



Old Hymers are great, mine is 24yrs, and still got most of its original fittings. Mine is an S660, it has a Mercedes 2.9 ltr engine, which is a plodder and you do need to work the gears on hills, however they have no fancy electrics, and I understand they are good for 500,000 + miles. Average mpg 20-22. It is 4600kg gross so I can carry loads of stuff, and rear wheel drive, so I dont get stuck on a banana skin like a lot of the front wheel drives! 

Oh and if you shop around you could end up keeping £15000 - £20000 in your bank!

Happy hunting, I hope you find what you want.


----------



## Beemer (Feb 8, 2014)

Agree with many on here.... if you want quality, build it yourself, hard to complain then!
However, I think the more builds you do the better they get, there lies the problem, you need to build a few before you get it right.

So, buy German! Simples!


----------



## wendywo (Feb 8, 2014)

Beemer said:


> Agree with many on here.... if you want quality, build it yourself, hard to complain then!
> However, I think the more builds you do the better they get, there lies the problem, you need to build a few before you get it right.
> 
> So, buy German! Simples!



:juggle:Yes Hymer certainly look good to me with people saying good things about them why ignore that I have had a quick look on ebay just to see what types there are and prices and I think its the way to go .
Thanks everyone this a great site for information and help I think I am getting closer now so just got to find one and get the feel of them now then which model is going to be the next thing around  6meter's long    seen a 584 that looks good anyone got one :wave::wave:


----------



## martyn (Feb 8, 2014)

just ordered a german (carado, parent company is Hymer) motorhome with an oven. Build quality looks good and my wife wants to do the roasts and tatties :tongue:. worth a look at this company , but not too many around.
good hunting.


----------



## Siimplyloco (Feb 8, 2014)

wendywo said:


> seen a 584 that looks good anyone got one :wave::wave:



Talk to Tezza33: he's probably getting rid of his 'cos Maggy keeps giving him jobs to do on it.......:beer:
John


----------



## maingate (Feb 8, 2014)

We have a continental van (Burstner) with an oven. You can specify what you want on any new van, that is what the first owner did.

As for vans being expensive to run, any Fiat after 2007 can be more expensive to run than an older one due to the more complex engine management systems.

My advice is to go for a Fiat Ducato base vehicle of 2002 - 2006 vintage (preferably withy the 2.8 JTD engine) or a Mercedes of similar age.


----------



## shedpeter (Feb 8, 2014)

*the old un's are best*

I have been looking at vans recently but can't find anything I think is worth the money. I'mthinking of staying with my old 88 Hymer 534 or just upgrading to similar with power steering. Perhaps self build is the way to go?  Peter


----------



## n brown (Feb 8, 2014)

I always built my own,on a selfbuild forum,these coachbuilts are called  ''flimsies''. it's quite involved but not that hard to do a self build.  I find that all the coachbuilts I look in are poorly designed,with little feeling of space and far too much storage ! there's cupboards inside cupboards ! and having spent many years living in and travelling in vans,i'm convinced the designers of most of these vans have never been away in one,or spent any real time in one. 
 I looked in a nice looking ducato last week.it had a fixed bed at the back with the unnecessary but ever-present garage under it,then a wardrobe for all the ball gowns shoes and suits etc we all need on our hols,opposite that,leaving room for a bulimic to squeeze past,was the ridiculously blingy bathroom,glittering like a jewel,loads of chrome and clever cupboards,but still just a bog and a shower head. 
  then we had the galley-no worktop except when the lid was down,and then you had no sink or hob-great ! not for cooking then ,oh no ,that's done in the mini microwave stuffed in the side of the wardrobe !
  next the seating area with just about enough room,including the swivel seats,to sit down with your knees banging your other halfs.
 poor design,flimsy build,over blinged and claustrophobic. look at the ambulance I built my kid,not to everyone's taste I expect,but look at the space in it ! she likes to lie on pillows in front of a woodburner reading,and she can!loadsaroom.14 year old well maintained van for 3 grand and whatever to fit.


----------



## wendywo (Feb 8, 2014)

maingate said:


> We have a continental van (Burstner) with an oven. You can specify what you want on any new van, that is what the first owner did.
> 
> As for vans being expensive to run, any Fiat after 2007 can be more expensive to run than an older one due to the more complex engine management systems.
> 
> My advice is to go for a Fiat Ducato base vehicle of 2002 - 2006 vintage (preferably withy the 2.8 JTD engine) or a Mercedes of similar age.


:juggle:
Wow thank you 

Lots of information there I never thought my search for a good motorhome would be so hard:newhere:  but thank you everyone for all this help


----------



## wendywo (Feb 8, 2014)

shedpeter said:


> I have been looking at vans recently but can't find anything I think is worth the money. I'mthinking of staying with my old 88 Hymer 534 or just upgrading to similar with power steering. Perhaps self build is the way to go?  Peter


I am new to this but I have to agree with you 
everything we saw yesterday was certainly not worth the money they were asking... and in my opinion some should not have been on display in the condition we found them in unless in the bargin basement in need of repair :sad:


----------



## wendywo (Feb 8, 2014)

siimplyloco said:


> Talk to Tezza33: he's probably getting rid of his 'cos Maggy keeps giving him jobs to do on it.......:beer:
> John


:lol-049: but that's what we women do


----------



## wendywo (Feb 8, 2014)

n brown said:


> I always built my own,on a selfbuild forum,these coachbuilts are called  ''flimsies''. it's quite involved but not that hard to do a self build.  I find that all the coachbuilts I look in are poorly designed,with little feeling of space and far too much storage ! there's cupboards inside cupboards ! and having spent many years living in and travelling in vans,i'm convinced the designers of most of these vans have never been away in one,or spent any real time in one.
> I looked in a nice looking ducato last week.it had a fixed bed at the back with the unnecessary but ever-present garage under it,then a wardrobe for all the ball gowns shoes and suits etc we all need on our hols,opposite that,leaving room for a bulimic to squeeze past,was the ridiculously blingy bathroom,glittering like a jewel,loads of chrome and clever cupboards,but still just a bog and a shower head.
> then we had the galley-no worktop except when the lid was down,and then you had no sink or hob-great ! not for cooking then ,oh no ,that's done in the mini microwave stuffed in the side of the wardrobe !
> next the seating area with just about enough room,including the swivel seats,to sit down with your knees banging your other halfs.
> poor design,flimsy build,over blinged and claustrophobic. look at the ambulance I built my kid,not to everyone's taste I expect,but look at the space in it ! she likes to lie on pillows in front of a woodburner reading,and she can!loadsaroom.14 year old well maintained van for 3 grand and whatever to fit.



:cool1: ok so when are you starting your own business you can put me down for one

I totally agree I love the the old  travellers wagons with the wood burners I lived in an old gypsy  horse drawn caravan for awhile but I could not travel Europe in one so that's out    :wave:


----------



## crosscut (Feb 8, 2014)

We have a 1988 Hymer s660, I can't recommend it highly enough. 

None of the new vans we go and look at are any where near as well built or designed.

Cheap too.


----------



## iveco4x4 (Feb 8, 2014)

Mate of mine has had loads of hymers , early '90's most of them, he went to a car boot sale and came back with a Hymer Tramp motorhome once (with 40,000 kilometres on the clock)

The layouts are good and the fittings last, only problem you seem to get is with the bathroom taps but easily fixed. These have all been low mileage vans, and the only reason he has had several is that people kept offering him more than he paid for it and he can't turn down a profit :lol-053::lol-053:

My friends bought a 20 year old hymer 4x4 on a ducato chassis, brilliant vehicle, again issues with the bathroom tap electrics but a bit of rewiring fixed that , other than that no issues and its a stonking machine

Rich


----------



## wendywo (Feb 8, 2014)

well thank you everyone I am certainly learning a lot .   I just think its a pity there isn't a good motorhome made in this country we have been using and buying them for years   how have things got this bad :sad:    and we seem to be accepting and  to paying  for bad builds :rolleyes2:   

I understand why so many chose to self build that is not a choice for me  I have seen companies that fit out vans but again not to the standard I want.
The Germans seem to have it sussed have we not learnt anything from them:beer: I need one.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 8, 2014)

wendywo said:


> :juggle: So it would seem its not just me....where to go from here ???   Buy a smaller van conversion buy an older one but pay more to run it
> do half b+b and half motor homing......     Just buy a home in Spain and a small camper?????



there are good folk who will convert a ex library bus for you to you taste,they can be bought with low miles from 3 to 7 grand on ebay if you look at commercals.:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## Tezza33 (Feb 8, 2014)

siimplyloco said:


> Talk to Tezza33: he's probably getting rid of his 'cos Maggy keeps giving him jobs to do on it.......:beer:
> John


She loves it John, trouble is she likes keeping me busy more View attachment 20186View attachment 20187, how I wish that smilie was running away from the whip instead of towards it


----------



## Tezza33 (Feb 8, 2014)

wendywo said:


> :juggle:Yes Hymer certainly look good to me with people saying good things about them why ignore that I have had a quick look on ebay just to see what types there are and prices and I think its the way to go .
> Thanks everyone this a great site for information and help I think I am getting closer now so just got to find one and get the feel of them now then which model is going to be the next thing around  6meter's long    seen a 584 that looks good anyone got one :wave::wave:


One of my friends (only got 2 ) has an older one than ours but after seeing it we thought it was the right one, his is a 1998 and ours is a 2002 Classic so based on the older ones, fixed table so no more spilled wine, three big comfortable seats and a good lounge area, we have met a lot of owners and I don't know anybody who has one that doesn't like it


----------



## 2cv (Feb 8, 2014)

wendywo said:


> well thank you everyone I am certainly learning a lot .   I just think its a pity there isn't a good motorhome made in this country we have been using and buying them for years   how have things got this bad :sad:    and we seem to be accepting and  to paying  for bad builds :rolleyes2:
> 
> I understand why so many chose to self build that is not a choice for me  I have seen companies that fit out vans but again not to the standard I want.
> The Germans seem to have it sussed have we not learnt anything from them:beer: I need one.



Well I'm very pleased with my British made Bentley Motorhomes van as are many others I have met who own them, just a pity that the economics didn't work out for the company. It's warm on the coldest of nights, very fuel efficient (mid 30s mpg), very well equipped including a cooker, modern electrical equipment meaning no worries about flat leisure battery with all led lighting and efficient heating. More importantly for myself it is narrower than most coachbuilts enabling access to the more remote locations that I love.
I do know of a 61 reg Indigo for sale around £33000 with just 192 miles on the clock which would have listed at over £50000 new.
So good and British does exist!


----------



## n brown (Feb 8, 2014)

trevskoda said:


> there are good folk who will convert a ex library bus for you to you taste,they can be bought with low miles from 3 to 7 grand on ebay if you look at commercals.:wave::wave::wave:


 I like a  nice library bus,already got windows,insulation heating hatches etc,and loads of room !I,ve done a few,but I always fancied doing a small artic like vw Alan's


----------



## wendywo (Feb 8, 2014)

Very nice but too big for me :scared:


----------



## wendywo (Feb 8, 2014)

2cv said:


> Well I'm very pleased with my British made Bentley Motorhomes van as are many others I have met who own them, just a pity that the economics didn't work out for the company. It's warm on the coldest of nights, very fuel efficient (mid 30s mpg), very well equipped including a cooker, modern electrical equipment meaning no worries about flat leisure battery with all led lighting and efficient heating. More importantly for myself it is narrower than most coachbuilts enabling access to the more remote locations that I love.
> I do know of a 61 reg Indigo for sale around £33000 with just 192 miles on the clock which would have listed at over £50000 new.
> So good and British does exist!


:juggle: well that's very good to hear where is this 61 indigo for sale I'll take a look:cheers:


----------



## wendywo (Feb 8, 2014)

:bow:





Wendyhouse said:


> Love my Vantage. High quality and British. So there.....


 so good to hear please expand what is a Vantage.... sorry I am new to buying a motor home so would love to get to know any that are good but most of the posts seem to point to German build....  all the ones I have seen so far have been poor but I am happy to learn of any make that is good and thank you for taking the time to reply


----------



## voyagerstan (Feb 8, 2014)

n brown said:


> I like a  nice library bus,already got windows,insulation heating hatches etc,and loads of room !I,ve done a few,but I always fancied doing a small artic like vw Alan's



mine to so pleased with it cost abou 15 grand altogether and totaly reliable it had 60 thou on the clock when we got it nothing for atruck  stan


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 8, 2014)

have you seen mr browns converts,top notch.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 8, 2014)

my best freinds brother sold his 2 year old van just before xmas to dealer £23 grand,thats way to many penneys


----------



## Tezza33 (Feb 8, 2014)

A friend of mine (my only other friend) converted a Library van into a Motorhome but he wouldn't let us speak in it, kept saying SH!


----------



## 2cv (Feb 8, 2014)

wendywo said:


> :juggle: well that's very good to hear where is this 61 indigo for sale I'll take a look:cheers:



Pm sent


----------



## wendywo (Feb 8, 2014)

2cv said:


> Pm sent


Thank you pm back


----------



## Siimplyloco (Feb 8, 2014)

Here's a fairly objective review of the fixed bed version of our Hymer which may assist you.  We prefer the bar layout which is minus the fixed bed as we get a proper lounge as opposed to just a dining area!
John

http://www.outandaboutlive.co.uk/us...ic road tests/Hymermobil B Star-Line 2006.pdf


----------



## FULL TIMER (Feb 8, 2014)

couple of nice prison wagons on the bay at the moment crying out for a nice conversion,  half tempted ,but not sure I really want to do another at the moment 
DAF TRUCKS FA LF45.150 PRISON VAN | eBay  and this
2004 54 MERCEDES VARIO 814D 4.2CC MWB PRISON VAN | eBay 
mind you both seem pretty high mileage, but I suspect that could actually be kilometres,


----------



## Siimplyloco (Feb 8, 2014)

FULL TIMER said:


> couple of nice prison wagons on the bay at the moment crying out for a nice conversion,  half tempted ,but not sure I really want to do another at the moment
> DAF TRUCKS FA LF45.150 PRISON VAN | eBay  and this
> 2004 54 MERCEDES VARIO 814D 4.2CC MWB PRISON VAN | eBay
> mind you both seem pretty high mileage, but I suspect that could actually be kilometres,



Would you still have a captive audience?
John


----------



## iveco4x4 (Feb 8, 2014)

siimplyloco said:


> Would you still have a captive audience?
> John



You should be locked up for that one

or just barred :mad1:

Rich


----------



## wendywo (Feb 9, 2014)

siimplyloco said:


> Here's a fairly objective review of the fixed bed version of our Hymer which may assist you.  We prefer the bar layout which is minus the fixed bed as we get a proper lounge as opposed to just a dining area!
> John
> 
> http://www.outandaboutlive.co.uk/us...ic road tests/Hymermobil B Star-Line 2006.pdf


:wave:
Thank you really good information here  :cheers:


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Feb 9, 2014)

well we had an old bedford cf compass drifter nigh on 30 year old  and most of the interior fittings were original as were  the wood effect panels inside and it had  many owners before me  .only thing that were changed were the cushions and curtains  ,so i would say that new vans are vastly inferior to the older ones i wouldn't pay anything like the money  they want for vans nowadays ,even if i could afford them


----------



## Teutone (Feb 9, 2014)

hextal said:


> Self build is the way to go, get exactly what you want and use proper materials.  I've got lovely solid oak worktops, a full size sink and more than the usual 1 square foot of worktop.



How are you doing weight wise? As much as I agree with you, there is a natural limit of how robust one can/should build.

But I still think, even with "lightweight"  selfbuild construction you can outperform the crappy builds of some new motorhomes.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 9, 2014)

User1 said:


> Don't be surprised if you find the German / French vans don't have an oven or only have a two ring hob. SWMBO is always cooking when we are out and about. We went to Lowdhams last week and even the EXPENSIVE MH's don't have a proper oven. How are you supposed to cook a chicken and roast taties we asked the salesman. With difficulty was the reply. He then explained that they don't use ovens over the other side and cook on a BBQ outside. Suppose that's ok if its reasonable weather and you are not in a layby.
> 
> As regards quality. I think I have just about fixed all the problems now
> 
> ..



chicken can be boiled ,rosties wrap up in foil some butter and place on a wire mesh over ring,boy scout stuff.:tongue:


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 9, 2014)

tezza33 said:


> A friend of mine (my only other friend) converted a Library van into a Motorhome but he wouldn't let us speak in it, kept saying SH!



that was my line smarty pants:lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::wave:


----------



## Siimplyloco (Feb 9, 2014)

wendywo said:


> :wave:
> Thank you really good information here  :cheers:



Here's a review of a Hymer 640 just like ours, except we have a four seat dinette.
UKMotorhomes.net - Owner reviews - Hymer Starline 640

Bought in Germany and driven back by the new lady owner. Her main complaint was about the large table, and we agreed and we have addressed that one. See thread http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums...-folding-dining-table-hymer-640-starline.html for info
John


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 9, 2014)

wendywo said:


> Very nice but too big for me :scared:



i thought size did not matter:lol-049::lol-049::wave:


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 9, 2014)

FULL TIMER said:


> couple of nice prison wagons on the bay at the moment crying out for a nice conversion,  half tempted ,but not sure I really want to do another at the moment
> DAF TRUCKS FA LF45.150 PRISON VAN | eBay  and this
> 2004 54 MERCEDES VARIO 814D 4.2CC MWB PRISON VAN | eBay
> mind you both seem pretty high mileage, but I suspect that could actually be kilometres,



closed cell construction then.:lol-049::lol-053::wave:


----------



## Siimplyloco (Feb 9, 2014)

trevskoda said:


> closed cell construction then.:lol-049::lol-053::wave:



Think of the cost savings with 'bucket and chuck it' instead of that posh loo!
John


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 9, 2014)

in a windy day you could sing jail house rock:lol-049::wave:


----------



## GRWXJR (Feb 9, 2014)

*Aaa??*

I'm guessing WendyWo went to AAA (I think they are called) in Carmarthen. They have masses of coachbuilts there. 

Never been in there myself - no point cos can't afford one but have seen a few when they have brought them to the firm next door for MoT. Also my boss has a 2009 Ducato based jobbie that I have clambered all over and driven. 

Newer stuff like that is dead easy to drive - just like huge car. But they feel like they'd blow away in a light breeze and seems they have to build them out of very lightweight stuff to make such a big body and cram so much in yet stay under weight limits. 

Although faster and simple to drive I doubt there's much better mpg on new stuff. My boss certainly doesn't get mpg to shout about. Part of this is the sheer size of coachbuilts I think, combined with the fact that cos they'll do highish speeds without seeming stressed so they get driven faster and burn the juice up. 

Anyway as others have said - the prices mean that if you buy an older decent van then the cost saving pays for a vast amount of fuel!

I have a cheapo and unfancied LDV Convoy selfbuild which won't win any beauty or quality contests but if I was ever to buy a coachbuilt I think I'd be chasing down an older Hymer or similar. Not thrilled by the new stuff anyhow and don't need or want all the toys and gadgets in them.


----------



## GRWXJR (Feb 9, 2014)

Oh yes. I'd have to say that ( though my experience is v limited so they might not ALL be like that)....

The 2009 Ducato I drove and poked about in felt very flimsy. Not just in terms if the interior (which gave the impression. Of being very cheap simply cos it was such lightweight material with a veneer on) but in the way it felt when driven. 

I could FEEL the thing flexing on its chassis riding over the uneven  crap that passes for our A roads. No wonder people worry and complain about coachbuilts suffering from damp and leaks if they wobble about like this one did. It felt about as robust as it would trying to go rallying on an MFI wardrobe!

It's got to be nigh on impossible for the joints between all those sandwich construction panels the bodies are made from to maintain integrity if the whole show is blancmanging about as you drive along surely?


----------



## wendywo (Feb 9, 2014)

GRWXJR said:


> I'm guessing WendyWo went to AAA (I think they are called) in Carmarthen. They have masses of coachbuilts there.
> 
> Never been in there myself - no point cos can't afford one but have seen a few when they have brought them to the firm next door for MoT. Also my boss has a 2009 Ducato based jobbie that I have clambered all over and driven.
> 
> ...


:wave:
Thank you for this reply it seems you know just what I am talking about. It was a big disappointment looking around them. I have never before had the money to even enter these places but I have managed to save for this dream and really want to get the best for my money that I can. I am happy to travel and wait for the right one.  I am really glad I joined this site because I am getting a real insight to the many variations  I never knew existed.  
I am glad there are good ones out there I just needed this sort of help to find one Thank you:camper:


----------



## K9d (Feb 9, 2014)

When Kathy and I were looking we had a budget of £20k, we eventually spend just over £7K and were glad we did, the quality is great and the depreciation will be tiny if we ever sell on. I love driving it because its older and not so sanitized as newer vehicles can be, ours has had a turbo fitted at some point, more for economy than speed apparently, plus it has the luxury of power steering, driving it reminds me on being on a canal boat just sitting back enjoying the scenery at a relaxed pace.


----------



## K9d (Feb 9, 2014)

I can vouch for the turning circle its better than any of my Alfas, but they have the turning circle of an oil tanker :boat:


----------



## frontslide (Feb 9, 2014)

For what its worth i have a Toyota Hiace, Japan import, Reimo conversion, i know its not a coach built but the quility of build is fantastic. Last year we called at Brownhills in Newark on the way to Waddington air show and spent a couple of hours poking prodding etc etc. If Staff had given us the option to drive away in anything there free of charge it would still have been the one we arrived in.


----------



## wendywo (Feb 9, 2014)

siimplyloco said:


> Here's a review of a Hymer 640 just like ours, except we have a four seat dinette.
> UKMotorhomes.net - Owner reviews - Hymer Starline 640
> 
> Bought in Germany and driven back by the new lady owner. Her main complaint was about the large table, and we agreed and we have addressed that one. See thread http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums...-folding-dining-table-hymer-640-starline.html for info
> John


Good article....I am staring to love these Hymers they always looked a bit bulky to me but I really want to try one out now:wave:  brilliant table well done if I buy a Hymer with a big table can I bring it to you for one....very neat idea:wave:


----------



## Tbear (Feb 9, 2014)

Wendyhouse said:


> Try here Motorhome Van Conversions, Van Conversions | Vantage Motorhomes
> Had a couple of coachbuilts previously so did know what we were looking for.  These people had a good product and good service.
> Paul



I decided not to look at the price tag. That way I can still dream of owning a nice new one. 

Richard


----------



## GRWXJR (Feb 9, 2014)

I do have to say that I've liked all the older Hymers I've seen. Despite being boxy and often with acres of beiges and browns I find they have a certain something, some character and charm that I just can't see in other stuff. Maybe it's the fact that they are a bit dated and odd looking that somehow works for them instead of against them. Practical and a bit quirky is how I see them. 

Each to their own I guess. I wouldn't rely too much on my taste as an indicator though cos of the fact that I actually enjoy and have a strange fondness for my old LDV that defies explanation. I know a lot of people would hate it and would not be seen dead in it, but I like it!


----------



## Channelcrosser (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi wendywo

I have read this thread with a lot of interest being initially drawn to the initial question of poor quality.

We bought a new burstner from a dealer in Germany and like so many others we have had our problems too it does seem to come as part of the standard "kit". Nothing really serious fortunately.

The problem is not all to do with the end builders though. They do all seem to install products from dometic, (fridges, freezer, sink,) thetford (toilet etc) truma (water heater and heating) and of course fiat, Mercedes ford etc for the engines. When these intrinsic parts go wrong one tends to think it is the motorhome manufacturers fault but it isn't always. And not wishing to create another thread, trying to get the parts sorted out under warranty is a nightmare. Dealers in the uk do not want to get their hands dirty with a problem unless you bought the motorhome from them.....something else that needs sorting out. Europewide warranty... I don't think so.

We keep a defect list on the go at all times and try and resolve each problem as it comes along but being out of the uk for a long time makes getting the parts a bit more difficult.

In helping you choose your m/h you need to be sure what you want it for...is it just a holiday/weekend retreat or are you going to live on board?

Are you going to wildcamp or are you going to only stay on campsites? (We have lived on board since June 2012 and only been on site about 10 nights or so.) if you are going on sites then you can enjoy (lol) 240 volts and buy a microwave. If not then buy a good set of saucepans and a pressure cooker and a BBQ ..that's all you need!

Finally where are you going to travel... Uk or abroad... If the latter then consider a left hand drive.

Think I might start a new advisory business when we get back!

Hope that helps, happy travelling

Channelcrosser
Southern Sicily going round clockwise!


----------



## wendywo (Feb 9, 2014)

Well I am hoping to stay under 7mtr for the cost of ferry crossings plus this will be my first motorhome so not sure how big I can manage yet I want to travel around uk and Europe I started thinking under 6m thinking smaller easier to drive but this is now changing reading through the posts here so this all a learning curve for me as you can see.
Hymer seem to have a big fan club so definitely  going to try them out thank for taking the time to add this post very helpful


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Feb 9, 2014)

most camper vans ,i am not realy including coach built ones but ordinary vans converted into camper vans are basically builder fodder and as such the mechanical s are or should should be up to the job ,but the interior that's where most of the problems are ,and as a normal van can be purchased for a mere few grand new but when its converted to a camper its price virtually doubles in price you would think that decent fittings could be used .in my opinion new vans are a bit of a rip off much better to buy a new van and then if your not up to fitting it out yourself then employ a joiner to do the job for you ,ok you still may be paying virtually the same price as one off the shelf but you will have a better quality van and one that realy suits your needs


----------



## wendywo (Feb 9, 2014)

Wendyhouse said:


> Try here Motorhome Van Conversions, Van Conversions | Vantage Motorhomes
> Had a couple of coachbuilts previously so did know what we were looking for.  These people had a good product and good service.
> Paul



They look very nice and well made thank you . Perhaps a second hand one would be in budget:wave:


----------



## Covey (Feb 9, 2014)

I bought a 16 year old Hymer Starliner700 in May last year for £22k.  Mercedes Automatic (non tiptronic!!) twin rear wheels (not tag) two double beds and built like the proverbial brick S**thouse.

Having never owned a caravan or MH before, my idea was to buy a 'cheaper' MH to see if I liked roaming Europe and then, if I did, I would buy a new/almost new MH.

Having spent almost 6 months in The Beast and having looked around many new MH's on sites in Europe, I have come to the conclusion that I am better off keeping what I have rather than spending at least another £70K on a new 'plastic fantastic'.  

The Beast has all the Big Boys Toys a man could need and it all works!!  I thought hard the other day about what I could upgrade when I get home and the sum total of my list was to upgrade the interior lighting to LED.

The interior is in excellent condition because the previous owners looked after her brilliantly and all the woodwork is solid wood, not MDF.  The only downside is that the engine is not emission compliant, but there is nothing I can do about that.  Not being emission compliant has not proved to be a problem in Europe, and of course the only place that goes totally overboard on the Emission Zone is the UK with virtually everything inside the M25 being a no go area!!

I find it very frightening listening to owners complaints about the build quality on £70k+ motorhomes.  It almost seems that the more you pay, the worse the problems are!!!  

Pleased as I am with my Hymer, I see a lot of the older 'coffee and cream' Hymers which were the previous generation. To see 20+ year old vehicles storming along and still looking good is a tribute to the way the older Hymers were built.  Having just had a look inside a brand new Hymer, it all looked a little too plastic for my taste, so I will stick to The Beast.

Anyway, The Beast and I recently towed an Autotrail off some very soft ground and I found out why rear wheel drive through four wheels is a great advantage!!  I have been on a steep learning curve since last May, but I would not change it for the world.


----------



## Covey (Feb 9, 2014)

wendywo said:


> Well I am hoping to stay under 7mtr for the cost of ferry crossings plus this will be my first motorhome so not sure how big I can manage yet I want to travel around uk and Europe I started thinking under 6m thinking smaller easier to drive but this is now changing reading through the posts here so this all a learning curve for me as you can see.
> Hymer seem to have a big fan club so definitely  going to try them out thank for taking the time to add this post very helpful



I have just booked my 8m Hymer S700 on a P&O Ferry at the end of March on Calais to Dover for £54 one way!!  My outbound journey last August was £62.  One passenger, no dogs.

Own a dog, and the ferry companies rub their hands with glee!!!

I was very surprised (and very pleased!!!) to discover that taking a MH from Dover to Calais was as cheap as it was. I was expecting to pay a lot more when I first thought of buying a MH.

Mind you, if you book Plymouth to Sandanter, you will think you are buying the ferry, not just booking a passage!!


----------



## Tezza33 (Feb 9, 2014)

My Hymer584 is 6mtrs long and Dover to Calais is £35, because it is a 2002 I don't have a problem inside the M25 so if that is important to you go for 2002 or newer
I have never needed to go London in 12yrs so it would not have mattered anyway


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Feb 9, 2014)

you can fit filters acording to for on older oil burners to comply with the lez rules ,dont know how good they are ,or expensive for that matter 


Diesel Particulate Filters | London Low Emission Zone | LEZ | PURItechUK | PURItech UK

just one company


----------



## K9d (Feb 9, 2014)

Having seen the signs when driving near the smoke I'm aware of there existence, but have just looked at what it means for me, £100 a day mmmm think I will just give London a miss then.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Feb 9, 2014)

K9d said:


> Having seen the signs when driving near the smoke I'm aware of there existence, but have just looked at what it means for me, £100 a day mmmm think I will just give London a miss then.



nowadays london i wouldn't visit if they payed me 100 quid to visit


----------



## wendywo (Feb 9, 2014)

tezza33 said:


> My Hymer584 is 6mtrs long and Dover to Calais is £35, because it is a 2002 I don't have a problem inside the M25 so if that is important to you go for 2002 or newer
> I have never needed to go London in 12yrs so it would not have mattered anyway


Yes I had seen the 584 was 6mtrs I was suprized because it looked bigger I am trying to find one to get a good look at it and a  feel for the driving:wave:


----------



## Seahorse (Feb 9, 2014)

Hymer S550 (1994) LHD 4 Berth, Mercedes 2.9Ltr Diesel A class Motorhome. | eBay

How about this one?


----------



## mark61 (Feb 9, 2014)

As far as ferry prices, I don't think there is much in it between a 6M and 8M.


----------



## wendywo (Feb 9, 2014)

Seahorse said:


> Hymer S550 (1994) LHD 4 Berth, Mercedes 2.9Ltr Diesel A class Motorhome. | eBay
> 
> How about this one?


:wave:
Thank you for :juggle:looking
I was told to look at age group 2002-2006 I have spotted a 2003 B564  for £25,995 its only done 15,539miles its in Wiltshire webs dealer?


----------



## wendywo (Feb 9, 2014)

:wave: There seems to be a lot of pre 2002 Hymers for sale but not many in 2002-2006 what changed after 2001??:juggle:


----------



## mark61 (Feb 9, 2014)

What about this beast.

Not my cup of tea, far too big. 
It is worth having a look on mobile.de too, just to see the vast range available.

Hymers, especially the older ones a great, but there other good makes. So many choices. I'm glad my choices are limited, lol.


----------



## wendywo (Feb 9, 2014)

mark61 said:


> What about this beast.
> 
> Not my cup of tea, far too big.
> It is worth having a look on mobile.de too, just to see the vast range available.
> ...


:rolleyes2::juggle: tell me about it my head is sore :wave:


----------



## maingate (Feb 9, 2014)

wendywo said:


> :wave: There seems to be a lot of pre 2002 Hymers for sale but not many in 2002-2006 what changed after 2001??:juggle:



Better gearbox and engines plus a facelifted front.


----------



## K9d (Feb 9, 2014)

wendywo said:


> :wave:
> Thank you for :juggle:looking
> I was told to look at age group 2002-2006 I have spotted a 2003 B564  for £25,995 its only done 15,539miles its in Wiltshire webs dealer?



Webbs is just down the road from me and I work with the sales managers brother, they seem to give good service, my parents have recently bought a motorhome from them.


----------



## wendywo (Feb 9, 2014)

maingate said:


> Better gearbox and engines plus a facelifted front.


Thanks for the help  I have seen a 2001 584 it says it has a 2.8jtd engine on the fiat  would this be the beginning of the change over?


----------



## yorkslass (Feb 9, 2014)

just to throw a spanner in the works, I have always liked the look of hobby motorhomes. they look pretty sturdy.


----------



## maingate (Feb 9, 2014)

wendywo said:


> Thanks for the help  I have seen a 2001 584 it says it has a 2.8jtd engine on the fiat  would this be the beginning of the change over?



The 2.8 engine came in around 2000 but went through some changes over a short period. it was something like 2.8TD, 2.8 IdTD and then 2.8JTD. The JTD is the one you want because they still had the old style gearbox before then.

Whichever one you look at, check that when selecting reverse gear, it is towards you and back. The older crappier gearboxes had reverse which was away from you and forwards to select. There is a potential 5th gear problem with the older boxes. It is fairly easy to change the gear wheels and syncros but still costs a few quid.


----------



## Tezza33 (Feb 9, 2014)

wendywo said:


> Thanks for the help  I have seen a 2001 584 it says it has a 2.8jtd engine on the fiat  would this be the beginning of the change over?


The JTD engine is the same as mine, they were supposed to be in the 2002 models but a few were in the late 2001 as well, mine was in the Dealers in December but advertised as a 2002model, I bought it then but didn't want to register it until 2002
The 584 has the same kitchen and bathroom as the 544 but it has a fixed table instead of the pullman style dinette


----------



## tim m154 (Feb 9, 2014)

I have a Hymer S700 normally get 23-25 mpg or 19 with race car and trailer, just swapped from 14" wheels to 15", wow, what a difference, i was thinking of selling as it was a bit of a slug but now can cruise at 65-70 with trailer and car, quality for a 20 yr old van is brilliant, original cupboards and catches etc, in five years of ownership have been to europe many times with no problems, never got stuck on race fields with the twin rear wheels pulling us out when all others get stuck, in my opinion Hymers are the best available. Good hunting..


----------



## Siimplyloco (Feb 9, 2014)

I was listening to a R4 comedy show this lunchtime, and a guy was giving a piece on German culture. To my great amusement he said that when Germans watch the Antiques Roadshow, they are surprised and astounded that anything made in Britain had actually held together for a hundred years.....
John


----------



## iveco4x4 (Feb 9, 2014)

Ah that will be Henning Wehn - German Comedy (sounds like an oxymoron if ever there was one) Ambassador 

HENNING WEHN: German Comedy Ambassador to Great Britain

Not all perfect though as the last newsletter dates from November so I think his website is running slow :wacko:

Always earns his money on the unbelieveable truth though

Rich


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 9, 2014)

maingate said:


> The 2.8 engine came in around 2000 but went through some changes over a short period. it was something like 2.8TD, 2.8 IdTD and then 2.8JTD. The JTD is the one you want because they still had the old style gearbox before then.
> 
> Whichever one you look at, check that when selecting reverse gear, it is towards you and back. The older crappier gearboxes had reverse which was away from you and forwards to select. There is a potential 5th gear problem with the older boxes. It is fairly easy to change the gear wheels and syncros but still costs a few quid.



that old g/box sounds like the one in my iveco 59 c 12 i have went back a few times instead of forward:scared:


----------



## wendywo (Feb 9, 2014)

maingate said:


> The 2.8 engine came in around 2000 but went through some changes over a short period. it was something like 2.8TD, 2.8 IdTD and then 2.8JTD. The JTD is the one you want because they still had the old style gearbox before then.
> 
> Whichever one you look at, check that when selecting reverse gear, it is towards you and back. The older crappier gearboxes had reverse which was away from you and forwards to select. There is a potential 5th gear problem with the older boxes. It is fairly easy to change the gear wheels and syncros but still costs a few quid.



Thank You this is really helpful to know 

I am really glad I started this thread I have learnt a lot and had a laugh as well thanks everyone at least now I have somewhere to start without trawling around looking at loads of motorhomes without a clue what's good or bad   .
The bad fittings and water leaks in the vans I saw left me feeling lost as to where to go next :cheers: hopefully my first camper is not too far away now:camper:

Don't go away I am sure I will be back with more questions soon :juggle:


----------



## iveco4x4 (Feb 9, 2014)

trevskoda said:


> that old g/box sounds like the one in my iveco 59 c 12 i have went back a few times instead of forward:scared:



In my 40-10 too - 1st is a crawler gear in mine , doesn't like the 1st to 2nd shift and definatly too near reverse that doesn't have a good gate on it. Bet theres been a couple of soiled seats in vehicles behind me when my reversing lights come on.

Rich


----------



## dsj1979 (Feb 10, 2014)

yorkslass said:


> just to throw a spanner in the works, I have always liked the look of hobby motorhomes. they look pretty sturdy.



I've got an older Hobby 600 and it's really solid and well built.  If I had money, I wouldn't hesitate to buy a newer one.  I like the fixed rear bed, so easy!


----------



## wendywo (Feb 10, 2014)

:wave:
Woke up this morning with the clear thought of looking for a Hymer B584, B564 or B544 over 2002 in age and also looking at some Vantage vans so now I have narrowed it down a bit wish me luck I can't wait to get on the road and meet some of you I owe you a drink for your help and patients :drive:.
Let me know if you spot a good one:cheers:


----------



## suej (Feb 10, 2014)

Good luck Wendy.  Hope you can find one soon and come to the girlie meet to show it off

Sue


----------



## Covey (Feb 10, 2014)

tim m154 said:


> I have a Hymer S700 normally get 23-25 mpg or 19 with race car and trailer, just swapped from 14" wheels to 15", wow, what a difference, i was thinking of selling as it was a bit of a slug but now can cruise at 65-70 with trailer and car, quality for a 20 yr old van is brilliant, original cupboards and catches etc, in five years of ownership have been to europe many times with no problems, never got stuck on race fields with the twin rear wheels pulling us out when all others get stuck, in my opinion Hymers are the best available. Good hunting..



I am off to have a look at my wheel size!!!!  My S700 delivers around 23mpg in Europe and will sit on 90kph for hours on end without any stress.  

Mind you, changing 6 wheels and tyres for new will not be cheap as I presume I would have to use Merc wheels!!  Any ideas?


----------



## wendywo (Feb 10, 2014)

suej said:


> Good luck Wendy.  Hope you can find one soon and come to the girlie meet to show it off
> 
> Sue


Thanks Sue I can't wait to get going now looking forward to meeting you all:cool1:


----------



## tim m154 (Feb 10, 2014)

Covey said:


> I am off to have a look at my wheel size!!!!  My S700 delivers around 23mpg in Europe and will sit on 90kph for hours on end without any stress.
> 
> Mind you, changing 6 wheels and tyres for new will not be cheap as I presume I would have to use Merc wheels!!  Any ideas?



Speedo will still read 90 KPH but you will actually be travelling at 100+, Stole (sorry, Bought) my wheels and tyres from flea bay, 
P.S. any one want to buy seven 14" wheel with good tyres!!!!


----------



## wendywo (Feb 10, 2014)

Spotted a B564 2003   Hymer in Webbs of reading they want £25,995 for it its only done just under 16,000 miles what do you think is that too expensive??
I am no good at posting but loads of pictures on their web page.:juggle:


----------



## Andys (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi I would have thought you could get one for around £20,000 if you look around. Anything under 50,000 miles would be good. The one you are looking at does not appear to have much storage, no lockers on the outside. Have you thought about one with a rear bed, you will then gets lost of storage for BBQ's chairs etc. 
Andy


----------



## wendywo (Feb 10, 2014)

Andys said:


> Hi I would have thought you could get one for around £20,000 if you look around. Anything under 50,000 miles would be good. The one you are looking at does not appear to have much storage, no lockers on the outside. Have you thought about one with a rear bed, you will then gets lost of storage for BBQ's chairs etc.
> Andy


Yes I thought it was a bit expensive and I take your point regarding the storage :juggle: Thanks for your  view on this


----------



## GinaRon (Feb 10, 2014)

Our Polite has an oven and 3 gas rings and is adequate for us.  :wave:


----------



## Andys (Feb 10, 2014)

HI 
We had a B574 on a 02 plate, it had a rear bed with a garage, the bed lifted so you could get everything without going outside. We had it 3 years toured all over. Used it Scotland one new year heating was fantastic. Also toured all over France even took it over the alps, loved it.
Andy


----------



## wendywo (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks for that Andy I am hoping to look at some later this week all this info really helps


----------



## mark61 (Feb 10, 2014)

No idea about the layout preferences but that certainly appears to be tidy.

You will always pay a premium at a dealer, nothing wrong with that in itself.

Everything is negotiable, just remember to take a box of tissues for the sales person, if they are not in tears, you've payed too much. lol


----------



## Tezza33 (Feb 10, 2014)

If you are not taking a part exchange in you should be able to negotiate something off easily


----------



## wendywo (Feb 10, 2014)

mark61 said:


> No idea about the layout preferences but that certainly appears to be tidy.
> 
> You will always pay a premium at a dealer, nothing wrong with that in itself.
> 
> Everything is negotiable, just remember to take a box of tissues for the sales person, if they are not in tears, you've payed too much. lol


:lol-053:
Thanks for looking I have spoken to them and asked for a quote to fit gasglow   solar 130wtt system and bikerack and had a go at a:juggle: better price they are getting back to me... 
Still looking too  but they all seem to be around £24,000 and more miles on them so far.....


----------



## maingate (Feb 10, 2014)

wendywo said:


> :lol-053:
> Thanks for looking I have spoken to them and asked for a quote to fit gasglow   solar 130wtt system and bikerack and had a go at a:juggle: better price they are getting back to me...
> Still looking too  but they all seem to be around £24,000 and more miles on them so far.....



Divide the mileage by the age of the van to get the average yearly mileage. Sometimes a very low mileage can be a bad thing if it has not been used much. There is such a thing as 'lazy van syndrome' which means you get lots of little niggly problems when you use it.

I believe you can also find the MOT history of a vehicle once you have the reg. number. I have forgotten the website where you can check it but somebody will post a link.


----------



## mark61 (Feb 10, 2014)

Yes, within reason, I wouldn't worry too much about mileage. MH's very rarely do anything near what would be considered high mileage.


----------



## K9d (Feb 10, 2014)

tim m154 said:


> Speedo will still read 90 KPH but you will actually be travelling at 100+, Stole (sorry, Bought) my wheels and tyres from flea bay,
> P.S. any one want to buy seven 14" wheel with good tyres!!!!




When you changed from 14" to 15" wheels did you keep the same profile tyres, or did they go from 65 to 55 ?, that's a guess at profile.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Feb 10, 2014)

maingate said:


> I believe you can also find the MOT history of a vehicle once you have the reg. number. I have forgotten the website where you can check it but somebody will post a link.





Here you go this is it :- https://www.gov.uk/check-mot-history-vehicle


----------



## K9d (Feb 10, 2014)

maingate said:


> Divide the mileage by the age of the van to get the average yearly mileage. Sometimes a very low mileage can be a bad thing if it has not been used much. There is such a thing as 'lazy van syndrome' which means you get lots of little niggly problems when you use it.
> 
> I believe you can also find the MOT history of a vehicle once you have the reg. number. I have forgotten the website where you can check it but somebody will post a link.



I think to check the MOT history you will need either a previous MOT certificate or a V5, checked mine last week and had to enter the Reg No. and the No. from the previous MOT.


----------



## mark61 (Feb 10, 2014)

Handy site for wheel size calculations.

Tire size calculator


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Feb 10, 2014)

My advice is take note of differing warranties and get at least 12 months. Also think about distance to the dealer who will be servicing/fixing any issues.

We paid over £20k for our Lunar Premier at the end of September last year & luckily it came with a 12 month warranty. Also luckily we didn't put the cover on over Christmas and so spotted a serious water ingress problem in the roof which has yet to be fixed. So far we have 

Driven a total of 750 miles
Put £35 worth of fuel in a courtesy car
Used £60 of diesel to get the vehicle to the dealer
Spent £19.20 on Severn Bridge tolls
Taken two half days holiday to make sure we could collect it when the workshop was open
Paid staff to cover for my business on five separate occasions
Cancelled two weekend breaks


----------



## Siimplyloco (Feb 10, 2014)

Sharon the Cat said:


> My advice is take note of differing warranties and get at least 12 months. Also think about distance to the dealer who will be servicing/fixing any issues.
> 
> We paid over £20k for our Lunar Premier at the end of September last year & luckily it came with a 12 month warranty. Also luckily we didn't put the cover on over Christmas and so spotted a serious water ingress problem in the roof which has yet to be fixed. So far we have
> 
> ...



A very good point well made. We bought ours from Viscount Motorhomes just three miles away, with a 12 month comprehensive warranty, and all minor faults were quickly and easily dealt with. However,  how they will deal with a claim from Lagos this summer has yet to be explored!
John


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Feb 10, 2014)

siimplyloco said:


> A very good point well made. We bought ours from Viscount Motorhomes just three miles away, with a 12 month comprehensive warranty, and all minor faults were quickly and easily dealt with. However,  how they will deal with a claim from Lagos this summer has yet to be explored!
> John



Lagos :scared:
I hope you've got armour plating.

(Or did you mean the one in Portugal?)


----------



## tim m154 (Feb 10, 2014)

K9d said:


> When you changed from 14" to 15" wheels did you keep the same profile tyres, or did they go from 65 to 55 ?, that's a guess at profile.



Went from standard 14" commercials to 15" Commercials (I think 70 profile) but a difference of about 8" circumference, hence the change in gear ratio, 1st gear is now a useful gear, not just to get going, so far I have not had any problem with hill starts, even with race car and trailer, also have no problem with wheel clearance etc, it has raised the van by about 2-3" due to the taller tyre, (Further to fall out of the van when drunk!!!!!) All in all in my opinion a great improvement.
I had to mark the speedo at the speeds we are actually running, this was with the wifes sat nav to give us accurate markings, (P.S. we did this on the 14s before we swapped over to check the speedo accuracy and then with the 15s) .
The overall  weight of van and trailer is about 5.6 T so nearly running at full weight (5.8T) and the 2.9 N/A diesel seems to cope alright.


----------



## wendywo (Feb 11, 2014)

Andys said:


> HI
> We had a B574 on a 02 plate, it had a rear bed with a garage, the bed lifted so you could get everything without going outside. We had it 3 years toured all over. Used it Scotland one new year heating was fantastic. Also toured all over France even took it over the alps, loved it.
> Andy


Thanks for this Andy they look good too so added this to my list...only 6.6m but they look bigger....I have to put on hold going to look at any until the weather improves:dance:


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 11, 2014)

look ebay pilot 1999 13400 g  item no 141163121854 looks good for dosh.


----------



## wendywo (Feb 12, 2014)

trevskoda said:


> look ebay pilot 1999 13400 g  item no 141163121854 looks good for dosh.



Yes saw that:wacko: I want the weather to improve so I can get to see some...I took a week off work last week to go see some and they were all pants!!!
now I have seen a few that might be worth looking at I can't get to them !!! typical...  Thanks :wave:


----------



## Wooie1958 (Feb 12, 2014)

trevskoda said:


> look ebay pilot 1999 13400 g  item no 141163121854 looks good for dosh.





Be very careful with E S Hartley, Ings, Kendal. they don`t get very good reviews especially if you have a problem.

I`m sure some will disagree but the reviews speak for themselves.


----------



## wendywo (Feb 12, 2014)

:sad:   Poor quality vans bad dealers this English weather!!!!!! 
I think I might just buy a place in Spain and get a tent to tour Europe in my trusty Picasso C3!!!!
Thanks for the warning :juggle::wave:


----------



## kenspain (Feb 12, 2014)

Just sent you PM:wave:


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Feb 12, 2014)

kenspain said:


> Just sent you PM:wave:



Selling up???


----------



## kenspain (Feb 12, 2014)

Sharon the Cat said:


> Selling up???



You are joking where would i go not back there that for sure:dog:


----------



## wendywo (Feb 12, 2014)

kenspain said:


> Just sent you PM:wave:



Thanks Ken glad I found that out now rather than later

I owe you a drink or two


----------



## Covey (Feb 12, 2014)

tim m154 said:


> Speedo will still read 90 KPH but you will actually be travelling at 100+, Stole (sorry, Bought) my wheels and tyres from flea bay,
> P.S. any one want to buy seven 14" wheel with good tyres!!!!



My 412D Sprinter based S700 already has 15" wheels, so one less option to consider!!!!


----------



## Covey (Feb 12, 2014)

wendywo said:


> Spotted a B564 2003   Hymer in Webbs of reading they want £25,995 for it its only done just under 16,000 miles what do you think is that too expensive??
> I am no good at posting but loads of pictures on their web page.:juggle:



Speaking as one who bought his S700 without even a test drive!!!  I would suggest taking the buying process slowly!!  When I bought my S700, it had 2 x solar panels, roof aircon, Oyster 82cm Digital SatTV, full Gaslow system with central fill, tow bar etc etc.  ie:  someone else had paid for the Big Boys Toys.  The Hymers seem to be used as serious tourers and many have all the BBT's you could want.

I replaced a slightly bent m/c rack with a very natty Thule clamp on two bike rack which was around £300.  Wasted £700 on a 2kva generator which I have not needed to use although I run it once a month for an hour or two.

Kitting out the vehicle will cost a lot more than you think!! so save your pennies and let someone else pay!!!!!


----------



## wendywo (Feb 12, 2014)

Covey said:


> Speaking as one who bought his S700 without even a test drive!!!  I would suggest taking the buying process slowly!!  When I bought my S700, it had 2 x solar panels, roof aircon, Oyster 82cm Digital SatTV, full Gaslow system with central fill, tow bar etc etc.  ie:  someone else had paid for the Big Boys Toys.  The Hymers seem to be used as serious tourers and many have all the BBT's you could want.
> 
> I replaced a slightly bent m/c rack with a very natty Thule clamp on two bike rack which was around £300.  Wasted £700 on a 2kva generator which I have not needed to use although I run it once a month for an hour or two.
> 
> Kitting out the vehicle will cost a lot more than you think!! so save your pennies and let someone else pay!!!!!


:idea:
Yes I am going  very slowly now .....


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 13, 2014)

hymers can be bought at little money here i n ireland 2001 35000 mls look at the price normal here.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 13, 2014)

first i dont know how to paste yet and if i had not bought my bus i think i would have bought that,thing is a lot of folk are being paid of here as jobs are being centralized to mainland, but you have got to admit thats good money and worth a trip over for.i did say cars vans etc are less here so thers your proof david,glad you found it on gumtree regards trev.


----------



## maingate (Feb 13, 2014)

Get real boys.

It's on Gumtree, the seller is probably Nigerian.


----------



## mark61 (Feb 13, 2014)

It appears here and a load of other places.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 13, 2014)

looks like a chancer then ,i mostly buy at auctions then you are safe,seems everones at it now.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 13, 2014)

just looked it up its between garva and swatragh on a29 and the ph no is wrong ,should start 028 - 71- - - - - -  so is in fact another scam put your money under the pillow again david sorry about that one.


----------



## wendywo (Feb 14, 2014)

trevskoda said:


> just looked it up its between garva and swatragh on a29 and the ph no is wrong ,should start 028 - 71- - - - - -  so is in fact another scam put your money under the pillow again david sorry about that one.[/Q


----------



## wendywo (Feb 15, 2014)

Well not looking at any until this weather gets better!!!!!


----------



## Wooie1958 (Feb 15, 2014)

wendywo said:


> Well not looking at any until this weather gets better!!!!!




Do you have your own Damp / Moisture Meter ?

It would be a wise investment and they are not a lot of money and could save you thousands.

If a salesperson objects to you using one then they`ve probably got something to hide, walk away.

I have this one and it is very good :- ST-125 - -- - MOISTURE METER | CPC

Others are available.


----------



## wendywo (Feb 15, 2014)

Yes I do have a damp meter I suppose this a good time to look at motorhomes because if they do have a problem 
it will show up quite well at the moment.   What a night again!!!


----------



## Wooie1958 (Feb 15, 2014)

wendywo said:


> Yes I do have a damp meter I suppose this a good time to look at motorhomes because if they do have a problem
> it will show up quite well at the moment.   What a night again!!!




Pretty rough again up here, still quite nasty now.

Huge flood in a dip in the road appeared from nowhere ( miles from any rivers or streams ) on the way back from shopping this morning.

Despite what some people say now is a good time to look as you say, it will show up any leaks.


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Feb 15, 2014)

wendywo said:


> Yes I do have a damp meter I suppose this a good time to look at motorhomes because if they do have a problem
> it will show up quite well at the moment.   What a night again!!!



We only discovered our serious leak because we didn't get Percy clean & put the cover on over Christmas. If we had put it on we would be none the wiser as it took a few days to get from the ingress point to the dripping through various places points..


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 15, 2014)

prices will go up coming spring ,buy now while cheap,good luck.:wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## wendywo (Feb 16, 2014)

trevskoda said:


> prices will go up coming spring ,buy now while cheap,good luck.:wave::wave::wave::wave:


Thank you just got to find the right one and now the wind and rain has stopped we might be able to get on with it:wave:


----------



## wendywo (Feb 16, 2014)

Sharon the Cat said:


> We only discovered our serious leak because we didn't get Percy clean & put the cover on over Christmas. If we had put it on we would be none the wiser as it took a few days to get from the ingress point to the dripping through various places points..


I do hope you have got it sorted out it is very upsetting to spend your hard earned cash on your dream to then find it is damaged. Lets hope we can all get on the road and enjoy our motorhomes soon. Take care:camper:


----------



## Barbara lee (Feb 16, 2014)

*Barb*

This is my first attempt at this so here goes,     We have changed our motorhome four times in the last six or seven years trying to get it RIGHT,first we had an older compass very good build but my husband hated driving it and it seemed to big, we then got a new Elldis,big mistake,it was nice to drive and easy to park because it was smaller but I have a big husband so sleeping was awful .Anyway I think that one lasted about a year,the next one was aChasson with a fixed bed it could sleep 7 we were happy with this though things did keep falling off but if you go to Cornwall and can't walk for miles a large van is what you do not need.We have now got a Vantage van conversion and the quality is very good,( you can see a video of the factory on their web site) we do not have space to carry endless rubbish but can drive anywhere,best of all the cushions are good quality and when the bed is made up it is a king size. WE WILL SE !


----------



## wendywo (Feb 16, 2014)

Barbara lee said:


> This is my first attempt at this so here goes,     We have changed our motorhome four times in the last six or seven years trying to get it RIGHT,first we had an older compass very good build but my husband hated driving it and it seemed to big, we then got a new Elldis,big mistake,it was nice to drive and easy to park because it was smaller but I have a big husband so sleeping was awful .Anyway I think that one lasted about a year,the next one was aChasson with a fixed bed it could sleep 7 we were happy with this though things did keep falling off but if you go to Cornwall and can't walk for miles a large van is what you do not need.We have now got a Vantage van conversion and the quality is very good,( you can see a video of the factory on their web site) we do not have space to carry endless rubbish but can drive anywhere,best of all the cushions are good quality and when the bed is made up it is a king size. WE WILL SE !


:wave:
Thank you for this feed back it all helps. Your second to mention Vantage they do look good so let us know how you get on with it please and once again thank you.:juggle:


----------



## Covey (Feb 16, 2014)

trevskoda said:


> hymers can be bought at little money here i n ireland 2001 35000 mls look at the price normal here.



The word "Hymer" and the phrase "very little money" seem somewhat contradictory!!!!  My limited experience tells me that the older Hymers are very well built and as there are a lot of 15+ year old Hymers on the road, they tend to last.

You do need a sense of humour when speaking to Brownhills about the cost of Hymer spares, but then you tend not to need spares except in the case of accident damage.

As my Hymer is on a Merc Sprinter chassis, a visit to a Merc Main Dealer for a service is a dive into the unknown, but then, when I come eventually to sell The Beast, it/she will have a full Merc service history for the past 16 years.  It might not make a lot of difference in the end, but it was a big factor in my mind when I was looking at MH's.

After a week of awful weather, the sun is back in the Algarve and everyone is frantically doing laundry and cleaning vans.  Next week I am off to Malaga and on up the Spanish coast for a month or so.

For those with sat-tv last week brought the great switch-off of the UK TV channels and now both the BBC and ITV have gone.  Sky is still available for those using a Sky box but paying £4k for an Oyster sat-tv system if the BBC/ITV are no longer available on the continent seems a waste of money now.

 At least I can watch the Olympics on German TV!!!!!!


----------



## wendywo (Feb 16, 2014)

Covey said:


> The word "Hymer" and the phrase "very little money" seem somewhat contradictory!!!!  My limited experience tells me that the older Hymers are very well built and as there are a lot of 15+ year old Hymers on the road, they tend to last.
> 
> You do need a sense of humour when speaking to Brownhills about the cost of Hymer spares, but then you tend not to need spares except in the case of accident damage.
> 
> ...


Ok now I am really jealous I want one and I want to get out there on my travels just got to find one:wacko::drive:


----------



## wendywo (Feb 16, 2014)

Thank you for all that information  I have been looking at 2001-2006 models having been given the information that they are the  better engine and gear box I have seen the 1995 etc at very affordable prices and as you say if I do not get on with it I can at least move on to another more food for thought:juggle:  Thanks again


----------



## Wooie1958 (Feb 16, 2014)

Saw this on the way back from Lytham this morning :- USED FIAT DUCATO 2.5 TD HYMER B564 MANUAL, Preston, Lancashire

Couldn`t get inside it as they weren`t open when we passed but from what i could see through the windows etc. it looked pretty tidy
especially for the money.

Also a nice clear registration so you can check it out.


----------



## mark61 (Feb 16, 2014)

wendywo said:


> Thank you for all that information  I have been looking at 2001-2006 models having been given the information that they are the  better engine and gear box I have seen the 1995 etc at very affordable prices and as you say if I do not get on with it I can at least move on to another more food for thought:juggle:  Thanks again



The better engines and gearbox is only relevant to PSA/Fiat based vehicles.


----------



## K9d (Feb 16, 2014)

Can you tell me more about these, one thing I notice with mine is the somewhat wayward handling, although as I normally drive Alfas most vehicles seem wayward. :lol-053:


----------



## wendywo (Feb 16, 2014)

Wooie1958 said:


> Saw this on the way back from Lytham this morning :- USED FIAT DUCATO 2.5 TD HYMER B564 MANUAL, Preston, Lancashire
> 
> Couldn`t get inside it as they weren`t open when we passed but from what i could see through the windows etc. it looked pretty tidy
> especially for the money.
> ...


Wow looks good value for money bit of a trek from us so can't just pop over to look but thank you for thinking of me and
I will certainly check it out:wave:


----------



## wendywo (Feb 16, 2014)

mark61 said:


> The better engines and gearbox is only relevant to PSA/Fiat based vehicles.


Thanks for that :wave:


----------



## Tezza33 (Feb 16, 2014)

[No message]


----------



## wendywo (Feb 17, 2014)

I think after reading the above I will be looking for a 2002-2006 model my driving is wayward enough


----------



## K9d (Feb 17, 2014)

Yes it is the same type as yours, and I fully appreciate what you say about driving style and do pretty much what you say but perhaps need to bring it back a notch more mostly on corners. Will check my tyre pressures, they are C rated tyres and all pretty new. I'm definitely with you on cruising speeds, I've fitted cruise control to mine so I can sit with the trucks then relax and enjoy the view as you say.
I think a lot of is sitting so high up every bit of body roll seems exaggerated, plus as a Postman I drive Royal Mail vans and there's only one way to drive them :lol:
Mine has had MAD springs fitted in the past which I think are supposed to improve things.
If I could change anything it would be the gear ratios they seem way too low.


----------



## K9d (Feb 17, 2014)

Mine was originally non turbo 2.5 but has had a turbo fitted at some point in its life, cruising along in 5th at 90kph is fine its the other 4 that seem very low. I tend to pull away in 2nd if its flat or slightly down hill to save the almost instant change up from 1st, without the benefit of a rev counter its hard to know where the engine is at revs wise, so I go by the noise which is usually loud.


----------

